# Toshiba Notebook Thermal Fan Control



## CalvinZA (Jun 13, 2012)

Model: Toshiba Satellite Pro A300 (Intel Core2Duo)

I believe I may be having issues with thermal management, or lack thereof. The fan does not spin up to the rate I expect it to, as compared with Microsoft Windows or Linux. I noticed that after four hours of full CPU utilization, the system happily ran with fans at absolute minimum speed.

I have tried /boot/loader.rc:
	
	



```
acpi_toshiba_load="YES"
```
 although no difference is evident, as well as no *Toshiba* ACPI variables in sysctl show up.

/var/log/messages:

```
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI APIC Table: <PTLTD  	 APIC  >
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: kbd1 at kbdmux0
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: acpi0: <TOSQCI TOSQCI00> on motherboard
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kerneJun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 1.0 on pci0
l: ACPI Error: No handler for Region [ERAM] (0xc6af1580) [EmbeddedControl] (20110527/evregion-421)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Region EmbeddedControl (ID=3) has no handler (20110527/exfldio-310)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.CIR_._STA] (Node 0xc6af5de0), AE_NOT_EXIST (20110527/psparse-560)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.CIR_._STA] (Node 0xc6af5de0), AE_NOT_EXIST (20110527/uteval-113)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: No handler for Region [ERAM] (0xc6af1580) [EmbeddedControl] (20110527/evregion-421)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Region EmbeddedControl (ID=3) has no handler (20110527/exfldio-310)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.CIR_._STA] (Node 0xc6af5de0), AE_NOT_EXIST (20110527/psparse-560)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.CIR_._STA] (Node 0xc6af5de0), AE_NOT_EXIST (20110527/uteval-113)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: No handler for Region [ERAM] (0xc6af1580) [EmbeddedControl] (20110527/evregion-421)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Region EmbeddedControl (ID=3) has no handler (20110527/exfldio-310)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.CIR_._STA] (Node 0xc6af5de0), AE_NOT_EXIST (20110527/psparse-560)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.CIR_._STA] (Node 0xc6af5de0), AE_NOT_EXIST (20110527/uteval-113)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: No handler for Region [ERAM] (0xc6af1580) [EmbeddedControl] (20110527/evregion-421)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Region EmbeddedControl (ID=3) has no handler (20110527/exfldio-310)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.CIR_._STA] (Node 0xc6af5de0), AE_NOT_EXIST (20110527/psparse-560)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.CIR_._STA] (Node 0xc6af5de0), AE_NOT_EXIST (20110527/uteval-113)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: No handler for Region [ERAM] (0xc6af1580) [EmbeddedControl] (20110527/evregion-421)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Region EmbeddedControl (ID=3) has no handler (20110527/exfldio-310)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.CIR_._STA] (Node 0xc6af5de0), AE_NOT_EXIST (20110527/psparse-560)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.CIR_._STA] (Node 0xc6af5de0), AE_NOT_EXIST (20110527/uteval-113)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: No handler for Region [ERAM] (0xc6af1580) [EmbeddedControl] (20110527/evregion-421)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Region EmbeddedControl (ID=3) has no handler (20110527/exfldio-310)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.CIR_._STA] (Node 0xc6af5de0), AE_NOT_EXIST (20110527/psparse-560)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.CIR_._STA] (Node 0xc6af5de0), AE_NOT_EXIST (20110527/uteval-113)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: No handler for Region [ERAM] (0xc6af1580) [EmbeddedControl] (20110527/evregion-421)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Region EmbeddedControl (ID=3) has no handler (20110527/exfldio-310)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.CIR_._STA] (Node 0xc6af5de0), AE_NOT_EXIST (20110527/psparse-560)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.CIR_._STA] (Node 0xc6af5de0), AE_NOT_EXIST (20110527/uteval-113)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: No handler for Region [ERAM] (0xc6af1580) [EmbeddedControl] (20110527/evregion-421)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Region EmbeddedControl (ID=3) has no handler (20110527/exfldio-310)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.CIR_._STA] (Node 0xc6af5de0), AE_NOT_EXIST (20110527/psparse-560)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.CIR_._STA] (Node 0xc6af5de0), AE_NOT_EXIST (20110527/uteval-113)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: No handler for Region [ERAM] (0xc6af1580) [EmbeddedControl] (20110527/evregion-421)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Region EmbeddedControl (ID=3) has no handler (20110527/exfldio-310)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.CIR_._STA] (Node 0xc6af5de0), AE_NOT_EXIST (20110527/psparse-560)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.CIR_._STA] (Node 0xc6af5de0), AE_NOT_EXIST (20110527/uteval-113)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: acpi0: reservation of ff80000, 10000 (3) failed
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: No handler for Region [ERAM] (0xc6af1580) [EmbeddedControl] (20110527/evregion-421)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Region EmbeddedControl (ID=3) has no handler (20110527/exfldio-310)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.CIR_._STA] (Node 0xc6af5de0), AE_NOT_EXIST (20110527/psparse-560)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.CIR_._STA] (Node 0xc6af5de0), AE_NOT_EXIST (20110527/uteval-113)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: No handler for Region [ERAM] (0xc6af1580) [EmbeddedControl] (20110527/evregion-421)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Region EmbeddedControl (ID=3) has no handler (20110527/exfldio-310)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.CIR_._STA] (Node 0xc6af5de0), AE_NOT_EXIST (20110527/psparse-560)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: ACPI Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.CIR_._STA] (Node 0xc6af5de0), AE_NOT_EXIST (20110527/uteval-113)
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x18> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
Jun 13 18:42:13 CALVIN-NOTEBOOK kernel: pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
```

Does anybody have any suggestions for me?


----------



## aeifn (Oct 29, 2017)

Have the same question. acpi_toshiba does not work on Toshiba A300.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 23, 2017)

CalvinZA said:


> Model: Toshiba Satellite Pro A300 (Intel Core2Duo)
> 
> I believe I may be having issues with thermal management, or lack thereof. The fan does not spin up to the rate I expect it to, as compared with Microsoft Windows or Linux. I noticed that after four hours of full CPU utilization, the system happily ran with fans at absolute minimum speed.
> 
> ...





aeifn said:


> Have the same question. acpi_toshiba does not work on Toshiba A300.



Have you enabled powerd in /etc/rc.conf?

You should enable powerd, and apmd.

You should also be loading thermal, and frequency management kernel modules for your specific chipsets and CPUs.

cpufreq, coretemp, aesni, cpuctl, and intpm for my Intel Core i7.


----------



## tingo (Nov 27, 2017)

FWIW, nbfc looks interesting, it already has configurations for quite a few notebooks. That could be used as a starting point if someone wanted to write a similar tool for FreeBSD.


----------

